# FDA Approves Covid Breath Test



## win231 (Apr 14, 2022)

The Food and Drug Administration has granted emergency use authorization to a new COVID-19 test that can detect infections with only a sample of a patient's breath, using a device that can yield results in less than three minutes.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/covid-breath-test-fda-authorizes-inspectir-breathalyzer/


----------



## dseag2 (Apr 14, 2022)

And Gingivitis!  

Seriously, this is great news.


----------



## win231 (Apr 14, 2022)

I volunteered to take the test today.  I found it to be extremely reliable & accurate.
It correctly indicated negative for Covid, but it did detect eggplant, garlic, a slice of Eziekel toast & a bad attitude.


----------



## chic (Apr 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> The Food and Drug Administration has granted emergency use authorization to a new COVID-19 test that can detect infections with only a sample of a patient's breath, using a device that can yield results in less than three minutes.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/covid-breath-test-fda-authorizes-inspectir-breathalyzer/


I thought the "state of emergency" expired in March 2022? How do they keep extending this?


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

That's awesome news.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 18, 2022)

COVID mouthwash


----------

